# Please Help! I'm looking for a List of Chinese Kenpo Techniques?



## smullen (Dec 18, 2020)

Is there somewhere I can find a complete list of Chinese Kenpo techniques that I can print out???
Or a single Book I can buy?

Many years (well over 25) ago when I was fairly young , a few friends and I studied Kenpo and a few other styles.  

I don't know about the other guys, but Kenpo was my favorite of the ones I had experience in.

I can still remember and decently do most of the blocks (Blockset), some of the kicks (has to  look horrible) and I think I recall a few of the techniques, but not many.

From what I remember there were a number of techniques (10-20) and like 2 Kata/Forms per belt.  
Each belt's  techniques and katas stacked on to the next, so each best test was longer and longer.

I'd really like to get back into studying and practicing Kenpo.  
However, I'll have to do it on my own as I've bought a place out in the country a few miles outside of town
I have Cows and woods for neighbors and there are no martial arts schools (or ones that I'm interested in) within less than 2+ hours drive from me. I really enjoy it, I can do whatever I want on my land.  I've even got my own gun range. I can shot pistol and Rifle out to just over a 100 yards, deer and turkey hunt.

So with that, I am reserved practicing  on my own.

I've started setting up in my basement with an nice Exercise bike, some free weights, an older Century Wave bag and a cable/pulley stretcher to hopefully help me get my limberness and ability to do the splits back.
I usually come home for lunch, stretch, ride 3-4 miles on the bike, then go back to work.

In the evenings I stretch a bit more, ride the bike, hit the weights, then the bag after I've worked on a few blocks and techniques.

I know there is so much I have forgotten, I'd love to get as much of it back as I can.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 18, 2020)

Just for clarification, since there are a lot of different styles, did the style you're referring to have a specific name, or just 'chinese kenpo'?


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 18, 2020)

Any idea of the particular lineage of Kenpo?  Tracy?  An earlier Parker method?


----------



## smullen (Dec 18, 2020)

As far as I remember it was just called Chinese Kenpo.
I'm sure it was not 100% legit.  I believe the instructor might have spun off from Tracy's schools, but not 100% sure.

Seems like I remember a few patches on the instructors Gi, one was a fist and a covering hand, like the "Weapon, Shield" bow that was over a red circle. It said Either Chinese Kenpo or Kenpo Karate, I though the other was a much bigger patch with a tiger that said something about Kenpo. But god, it was so long ago.

Somethings I remember well, like I always sucked at Katas or Forms (bad short term mem and I hated doing them in front of people, but I had really good blocks and was good at most of the techniques and sparing...

I know that's not helpful, just trying to jog my memory.


----------



## smullen (Dec 18, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Any idea of the particular lineage of Kenpo?  Tracy?  An earlier Parker method?



Seems like a bit of both, I think the teacher may have spun off from Tracys and I know there was at least 1 Tracey's School in the area I found out about it now long ago while searching for info.  
All though I feel like I learned a lot from the teacher and I am very grateful for the skills he shared and helped me develop, looking back on him, I don't think he was legit, so who knows....


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 18, 2020)

smullen said:


> Seems like a bit of both, I think the teacher may have spun off from Tracys and I know there was at least 1 Tracey's School in the area I found out about it now long ago while searching for info.
> All though I feel like I learned a lot from the teacher and I am very grateful for the skills he shared and helped me develop, looking back on him, I don't think he was legit, so who knows....


Alright, well there was an era when some people were calling it Chinese Kenpo, but I’ve never been clear on who was using the term, if it was Tracy or a Parker version.   Do you remember if there was a kata called Panther/book set, or two-man set, or Tiger and Crane?  If so, then likely Tracy’s.  

Do you remember the names of any of the techniques?  How about Passing the Horizon or Crash of the Eagle


----------



## smullen (Dec 21, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Alright, well there was an era when some people were calling it Chinese Kenpo, but I’ve never been clear on who was using the term, if it was Tracy or a Parker version.   Do you remember if there was a kata called Panther/book set, or two-man set, or Tiger and Crane?  If so, then likely Tracy’s.
> 
> Do you remember the names of any of the techniques?  How about* Passing the Horizon or Crash of the Eagle*



Seems like there were a few Kata's with "Set" in the title.  
Seems like Passing the Horizon was a technique against a rear arm bar or someone restraining your arm behind you.
Crash of the Eagle was more like a rear defense from them grabbing on your shoulders.

Both of the instructors I learned from I think spun off from Tracey's and maybe added some of their own techniques.  Man, its been years.
I know the later of the two also knew Wushu and a few other styles. I tried looking him up but he must have retired or moved.  The 1st guy went to prison and I'm actually glad.

Thanks for the reply guys...  Brings back some good memories...


----------

